# Question about nests



## Kimmy (Sep 25, 2013)

I have a few questions about nests and laying.... We free range and as far as I know only have 2 places my girls lay. Do certain hens lay in the same place all the time or do they switch around? Also, I have 2 EE's that have not begun to lay yet, one is cluck clucking alot and her little comb is getting darker red. They seem more independent than the others - anyhoo - Reckon they will find a separate place to lay or see where the others lay and think - hmmm this looks like a good place? I try to watch them and when I hear the cackling - I go running, but she's just hollaring - LOL. I feel like she will lay soon, and I don't want to miss out on her eggs!


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

Attempt to train your free rangers to the coop nests or you will never truly know how many eggs you are getting at any given time. You can do this by keeping them confined to the coop for a week at a time until they grow accustomed to laying their only. You will do yourself a favor by doing this early on in their laying lives, rather than later. 

Finding an outside nest is kind of fun but it's like throwing money on the ground if you never find them. Leaving hidden nests in these outside areas also attract predators to your flock, so if you can at all manage it, train them to the coop nests.


----------



## Kimmy (Sep 25, 2013)

I can do that...Just a matter of catching them in the coop when they go in for a snack. I will have to coop all my girls cause the others that already lay in the house will need access. I have been thinking I need to lock up everybody because they all roost in a tree next to their coop and I have been stressing about what to do when the weather gets cold and the leaves are off the trees. 

And now that you said something, I gotta agree about the outside nest - It was such a thrill to find that my chickies were industrious enough to fix up the neatest nest in a pile of straw - a work of art I tell ya! But also, I have had some eggs stolen from that nest - I put golf balls in it - and they got gone too. I figured it was a snake, cause since the 2 golf balls went missing, no more missing eggs..

I will definitely take your advice about cooping them. Thanks!


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

Sounds like a good intervention about the roosting too. I've only had one bird snatched by a raptor in all these years of free ranging and it was because she wouldn't roost in the coop, but insisted on roosting on top of the hay in the barn. A Great Horned owl got her one night and I found her in the field next to us without her head...that's all it took was the head.


----------



## kessy09 (Jun 16, 2013)

Bee said:


> ...that's all it took was the head.


In university we dissected the stomach and bowels of a few owls. They're a protected species but the wildlife center donated them after they passed (due to injury or euthanasia). Saw many heads of critters, very few bodies. A lot of intact mouse faces in the droppings even. Weird.


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

They like the brains and it makes a lot of sense...the most protein in one bite that you can get.


----------



## puppidoodle (Jul 14, 2013)

I know you are all going to tell me to be patient , but when can I expect my SLW to lay? She is 25 weeks, nice bright red wattles and comb for a month, no eggs... Americaucanas are 20 weeks, Buff Orp is younger. My only layer so far is my little blue mystery hen. This is harder than waiting for Christmas!


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

Actually, she called me on the phone the other day and told me she plans on laying when you stop hovering over her and stressing over it. Honest. She did!  How else would I know when she is going to lay if she hadn't called me? 

Just be patient.....LOL


----------



## BirdManSamiJD (Sep 19, 2012)

Bee said:


> Sounds like a good intervention about the roosting too. I've only had one bird snatched by a raptor in all these years of free ranging and it was because she wouldn't roost in the coop, but insisted on roosting on top of the hay in the barn. A Great Horned owl got her one night and I found her in the field next to us without her head...that's all it took was the head.


That's Very Common Of GH Owls! But Possom Also Prefer To Behead Their Chickens/Fowls Victims Too. I Lost 2 Hens & 1 Roo To A possom Living Under My Neighbors Shed, That's Also How We Found The Culprit, Draggin Them Under & It Was Seen By The Neighbors Son Doin It!


----------

